
Ask HN: Code Review as Interview Question? - baron816
Has anyone here ever had an job candidate conduct a code review on supplied code as part of an interview?<p>I have a theory that the way someone does code reviews will say a lot more about them than a white boarding problem. 1) You&#x27;d get a good sense of their attention to detail and ability to think about code without actually running it. 2) It could cover not just bugs&#x2F;edge cases&#x2F;performance issues&#x2F;depth of knowledge, but also patterns and best practices. 3) You could see their communication style and their ability to offer criticism without belittling people.
======
_-___________-_
I thought about launching code-review-as-a-service once, and if the code comes
from a large codebase this could suffer from the problems that made me decide
not to do it: the most meaningful/useful code review feedback can often only
be received from someone who is familiar with the codebase.

However, if the code in question is solving a highly self-contained problem, I
think this could be a good part of the hiring process.

